# Double exposure Mamiya RB67



## therustytracks

I was just walking around with my rb67 when I felt the urge to try using the double exposure lever. I used neopan 400 and scanned it in using my v500. CC please


----------



## Roger

very nice I like it, the two exposures work well together....I love the format too, I used to really enjoy looking at meduim format negs and trannies.


----------



## therustytracks

Thanks. I took the shot of the lake first and then followed that up with the bark on a birch tree.


----------



## gob144

i dont get what im looking at. is it a picture of a lake and a close up of a puddle or something?


----------



## Coldow91

great! I love double exposures


----------



## dtornabene1

If you look at the center of the lake it appears to be showing a creepy face.  It's there, just look for it.  It is just right-of-center.  Very cool, intriguing, but creepy.

I like it.

-Nick


----------



## therustytracks

Wow, I didn't see that until you pointed it out. It is a bit creepy.


----------



## dtornabene1

Creepy, but way cool!

-Nick


----------

